# The Longines Railroad 888



## camilo (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Guys, finally i get the call i have been waiting from my local shop, they had the Railroad for sale.















The dial is quite beautiful, its not white, is kind of creamish color, the numbers are big so there is no problem reading the hour
It fits great in my 6.5 wrist, the strap it quite sturdy and the creamish stitching its a nice touch.
The sapphire crystal its domed and looks great... another nice touch... i love domed crystals 
The crown its very small, i can see guys with big fingers having trouble winding the crown... but its a bliss to wind... it feels great... very soft
The back engraving its beautiful.














































A size comparison with my other watches









I´ve been waiting all year long for this watch, i wanted a dress watch that didn't had a date window and i found it in the Longines Railroad, i'am very happy with my Christmas present (from myself :-d )... any questions you have fell free to ask me... i be happy to answer

Have a great day guys and a happy Christmas :-!


----------



## NunoGMR (Oct 8, 2013)

Great, thank you for the pictures. And congratulations. This is on my list, can you please provide feedback on the following?
lug to lug size
minute hand size... in some pictures it looks short but I wonder if in real life it looks ok since the saphire is domed (box type)


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Beauty!
Please give a feedback of the power reserve, if you can.


----------



## ricardmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Very original '0' at @12 position, and very nice finishes. Enjoy it a lot!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice! I haven't seen that one before. Nice size, too. I like my watches around 40mm. Congrats!


----------



## camilo (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you guys for the words 

I attach a couple of size pictures, sorry that i don't have the right tools but you can give an idea with the pictures
The diameter its 40mm even if the picture doesn't look like.
Its been running for 24 hours and i'm not using it, i will keep you updated with the final time.

Cheers
Camilo


----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## NunoGMR (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you for the measurements. How about the minute hand, does it seem short to you?

This watch has so many plus points:
no date
cool dial
versatile as in casual dress styleaffordable
crocodile strap
movement modified and exclusive to Longines

I feel this is going to be such a hit that Longines will make it appeal to mainstream buyers by opening a date window in it, "Legend Diver style" :-d Grab it while you can people!


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)

camilo said:


> Thank you guys for the words
> 
> I attach a couple of size pictures, sorry that i don't have the right tools but you can give an idea with the pictures
> The diameter its 40mm even if the picture doesn't look like.
> ...


Beautiful watch. One of the best new models in the heritage line (since the Legend Diver IMO). Properly my next Longines.
What kind of movement runs this beauty? (ETA2824 or 2892)


----------



## camilo (Sep 25, 2015)

NunoGMR said:


> Thank you for the measurements. How about the minute hand, does it seem short to you?


Its because it's soo thin that it seems short, it measures 10mm long (again me and my ruler), the Oris in the picture measures 9mm but because it's thicker doesn't looks sort. To me looks good |>

I miss my window with the LLD no date , i wasn't let that happens with the Railroad :-!


----------



## camilo (Sep 25, 2015)

sfl1979 said:


> Beautiful watch. One of the best new models in the heritage line (since the Legend Diver IMO). Properly my next Longines.
> What kind of movement runs this beauty? (ETA2824 or 2892)


According to Longines website its a A31.L01 , so i google it and this is what i found from a website call WatchBase :-!

Brand: ETA 
Reference: A31.L01 
Base: ETA 2892-A2 
Movement: Automatic 
Display: Analog 
Diameter: 25.60 
Jewels: 21 
Reserve: 65 
Frequency: 25200 
Date: Date 
Hands: Hours, Minutes, Seconds

Calibers based on the ETA


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice score! I like the no nonsense approach. Congrats on your Longines!


----------



## PeterManFong (Jul 14, 2016)

I got to see this watch in person at a Longines boutique in Miami and it is beautiful. I was able to source a good deal with 25% off at an AD but alas, adulthood called and I had life priorities. But soon, one day, soon.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

Lovely watch.


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer (Nov 23, 2016)

Can anyone help me understand what changes are made to the ETA base, and what standard the ETA is finished at for this level?


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer (Nov 23, 2016)

Just got quoted approx 1700AUD for the duty free price on this piece new.... sitting on the fence and very close to closing a deal!..... I've also asked if they can investigate an all black (with black stitching) strap for me, to match the beautiful black laquering finish....!!!


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer (Nov 23, 2016)

1230 US dollars... (converted) bargain !!!!!!!!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow; AUD$1,700.00 is amazing! 

The economy here in Australia is really poor.

In general, it is fairly easy to obtain 20% off Longines Watches.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I tried one of these on yesterday. I was surprised by how good it looked considering the two rows of numbers had the potential to make the dial look too busy in the flesh but it works really well, I think Longines decision not to ruin another heritage style watch with a crappy date window helps.

I'm usually fussy about minute and seconds hands being too short and from the photos I thought that might be the case here but on the wrist it just works and never crossed my mind. The creamy dial and black hands are a perfect match and the legibility is excellent.

I really was tempted to pull the trigger but I'll sleep on it for a couple of days - it's not like I really need another watch! At the discounted AD price this is a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## camilo (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm really loving it, the fact that i don't have to adjust the date is the best feature for me, I'm wearing it more than i though, today for example :-!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Wolf_Blitzer said:


> Can anyone help me understand what changes are made to the ETA base, and what standard the ETA is finished at for this level?


 Not much is known about that movement, but I suspect is a variant of the 2892 "reserved" exclusively for Longines..it has a lower beat than a 2892 and longer power reserve. Normally Longines have elabore' grade with a lot of perlage, this should give an idea of the finish:


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes this is what I would expect, anything else would be a bit of a surprise. If anything it may be a little less decorated. When it finally gets serviced in a few years I'll snap a photo otherwise I'll be very surprised if a photo of the L888 appears anywhere!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

All my Longines with closed backs that I opened had a similar level of decoration, from this movement I would expect to see a different balance wheel at least.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Well it didn't take me long to cave in :-d















The dial looks white outside and definitely a cream colour under inside light.

I love the way the gloss black markers & hands reflect the light.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Camilo:
I'm a retired RR Engineer. 40 years of service.
1st and foremost the Longines RR is a beautiful watch that harkens
back to the 70's when American RRs began approving wrist watches.
I bought a Bulova 214 RR grade wristie. 38mm. Twin Fork Quartz
movement. Hamilton issued it's model 505 at the same time. Ditto
Ball wristies.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wolf B:
WISer you hit the Trifecta IMO. Fine cigar, Brandy (?) and the Longines 888.
Life is Good!!!! Back n tha day the brand name for Longines was Longines/
Witnauer. And what great watches they were!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wolf B:
WISer you hit the Trifecta IMO. Fine cigar, Brandy (?) and the Longines 888.
Life is Good!!!! Back n tha day the brand name for Longines was Longines/
Witnauer. And what great watches they were!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Wolf_Blitzer said:


> View attachment 11173066
> View attachment 11173074
> View attachment 11173082
> View attachment 11173090
> View attachment 11173106


Royal Arch mason?


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2016)

What a cool simple watch ... nice!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> Camilo:
> I'm a retired RR Engineer. 40 years of service.
> 1st and foremost the Longines RR is a beautiful watch that harkens
> back to the 70's when American RRs began approving wrist watches.
> ...


Art, do you have RR pocket watches? I have one with a RR dial and I found some RR time cards at an NAWCC show that I keep with the watch.


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

awfully pretty!


----------



## vintageseamaster1950s (Nov 2, 2013)

congrats ! clean dial. Also love that Oris!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice purchase, thanks for the pics and the details. Enjoy, it looks at home on your wrist.


----------



## AngusBC3 (Mar 2, 2011)

You have a truly great line up there.
I have the Hydroconquest and wouldn't mind getting an Oris diver. 
Congratulations.
👍🏻


----------



## jayogolmic (Mar 10, 2014)

That thing looks gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purekoryo (Feb 24, 2017)

Very nice collection you got there!


----------



## eshiku (Nov 3, 2009)

All these photos are making me want to pick up one as well.

How are the polished bezel holding up. Are they picking up scratches easily?

Jomashop has it on sale for $1,295. How is that price?


----------



## camilo (Sep 25, 2015)

eshiku said:


> All these photos are making me want to pick up one as well.
> 
> How are the polished bezel holding up. Are they picking up scratches easily?
> 
> Jomashop has it on sale for $1,295. How is that price?


Its holding pretty well, i dont have any scratches, but i've to say that i'm very carefull with my watches


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's a few pics of my RR on some different straps. LOVE this watch!









(Hirsch Highland Brown)









(Hirsch Highland Black)









(Some random eBay seller, yellow beige)


----------



## mrvco (Jan 31, 2018)

Was this watch a limited edition / production run? Or are they / will they continue making these?


----------



## americanloko (Oct 28, 2016)

I agree, that 0 at 12 is unique. It would have been cool if they put a slash through it, maybe that would be too much, but I like the idea.


----------



## YepJ (Oct 26, 2017)

It was definitely a limited production run as it disappeared from the Longines website at the start of 2018. So maybe a 2 year run at most? I picked one up around September or October of 2017 from an AD but I'm wondering if they discontinued this model due to lack of sales. Or perhaps it was intentionally produced for a short run to add some potential long-term value for their heritage models? I guess only time will tell (no pun intended.) But it's definitely no longer offered on the Longines catalog.


----------

